# Having some problems with kids on my street



## Mellie1988

Hi, 

As the title says, having a few problems with some kids on my street, god they know how to wind me up!!! 

We have lived here 3 yrs now, its not the best area in the world, but its not rough? IYGWIM 

Theres a few kids that live on the street (live on a cul de sac) that play out pretty much every day, they range from 5-10/11 I think....theyre just so god damn rude. 

There is this one girl, that SITS on the bonnet of my car, plays with the wing mirrors and i've even caught her trying to open my car door :shock:, this same one girl also walks into my garden whenever she wants, picks up stones from my path and throws them into the soil, stares in my window....I dunno, just little petty things really but its annoys me. 

Last week her and a few of the others all lay in the middle of the road, I was driving up and wanted to get past, one of them went to get up and the ring leader (girl above) told them to lie back down and started laughing....I beeped and they all jumped up. I only went to the shop, came back and the girl was stood in the middle of the road sticking her tongue out...wound my window down and said to her "get off the road, someone won't stop for you one day" :blush: felt bad for saying it but ugh she just gets to me SO much...and yea she does know it, probs why she does it even more :dohh:.

OH has told me to just leave it, don't rise to it shes just a kid. :shrug: ....its hard when he doesn't see any of it and I have to put up with it every day.

I wouldn't of dreamt of walking on/touching someone elses property when I was a kid, I was brought up with manners...if a ball went in a garden, I would knock on the door and ask if I can get my ball, not just traipse all over the flower beds etc? :shrug:

What would you do if your child was doing this, should I goto the parents? Tbh I don't know what her parents are like, whether I want to confront them? I'm not really that kind of person. Am I being silly? 

x


----------



## Christine1993

Is your place owned/privately rented/council? My house (well my mum's) is owned, so if we had problems with the kids I'm not sure how we'd go about it. I'd probably go to their parents and have a chat with them. I know my OH and his mum are having problems with some kids. They live in a council flat on the bottom floor, and the kids always kick the ball at my OH's window and OH's mum's car. They also chuck stuff off their veranda so it sometimes falls on to my OH's veranda or makes the back garden look messy. OH's mum has spoken to the kid's mum's but TBH they haven't done anything about it. So OH's mum went to the council and they have sorted it out. If you rent privately then maybe speak to your landlord? xx


----------



## Mellie1988

I own the house :flower: thats why it bugs me even more....its MY property....shes just a rude little girl, knows exactly what she is doing, can tell already she is going to grow up into a horrible little girl (sorry if thats harsh)....didn't even realise it was possible to hate a kid so much :|


----------



## mommyof3co

I would def go talk to her parents, that's ridiculous. Her standing in front of your car? SITTING on it?!? No way. I would want her parents stopping that immediately


----------



## MariaL

talk to the parents. Definitely.


----------



## AimeeM

I am having similar with boys picking on my boy. I went out and gave them a gob full and now it has stopped. We live in a 'bad' area and sometimes you have to tell them straight.
They may be doing it as they know they can get away with it if you get me?


----------



## going_crazy

I think it would be a good idea for you to talk to the parents, but be warned......... 

If the children that young are behaving like that, it makes you wonder where they get it from!! Sometimes parents DON'T realise what their children are up to and will do everything they can to stop the behaviour, but sometimes they do know what their children are up to and they don't care :dohh: I was also brought up with manners and at aged 5 I would be playing in the back garden, not sitting on someone elses car! My mum would've killed me!!! :haha: Oh, and my girls (aged 8,7,6) would also be in HUGE trouble if they were found out on the street; on someone elses car or on someone elses property - and as for laying in the road :shock: That's just plain stupid!!!

I would just say be careful of how you approach the parents, if they are your neighbours, remember you have to live near them and you don't want any more hassle from the adults!! 

Hope you get something sorted hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

We've been having exactly the same problem!!! My brother (aged 8) plays down the street with his friends, and although he is usually very good and doesn't go along with what they tell him to do, his friends are always playing ball in the middle of the road, it always bounces onto people's cars etc. His friends just invite themselves into our house and then refuse to leave!!! There was even an instance where he wanted to go home and his friends wanted to stay out and play with HIS ball, so one of them jumped on him and the other punched him in the eye! I'd hoped that would be the end of it, but they've since made up and it's just continued! We get writing on our outside wall and everything, it really is disgraceful! I don't know where these kids get their manners (or lack thereof) from!!


----------



## opticalillus5

going_crazy said:


> I would just say be careful of how you approach the parents, if they are your neighbours, remember you have to live near them and you don't want any more hassle from the adults!!
> 
> Hope you get something sorted hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I completely agree! In an ideal world, you would be able to go to the parents, they would be appalled over their daughters behaviour, and it would get sorted. 

BUT having worked as a teacher in a difficult area high school, I have found that, as going_crazy says, some parents wouldn't see the problem... or worse still would find it funny and side with their daughter (that's if they were sober enough to be able to talk to you in the first place). 

You say your area isn't too rough, so hopefully this won't be the case. Do you know the girl's parents ? Have you seen them about? you might wanna ask around to see what they are like before you go around. 

maybe you could speak to your neighbourhood policing team and ask them to have a word with the troublesome kids? or if that'd just increase tensions, you could maybe just ask them to do more patrols in your area? Sitting on your car is vandalism, and completely out of order. 

Hope you get this sorted soon! xxx


----------



## lovehearts

We had this problem in our old house. We lived on a corner and at the end of our front garden and drive there was a small piece of grass (WITH A SIGN SAYING NO BALL GAMES!). The kids used to play football out there. Before we moved in the house was empty for a bit and i understand that the kids used to use the garden etc to play in. Anyway, when they played football out the front it always used to go on our garden - as the goal was out fence and drive grrrr. they just used to run on the grass and get it - they would look in the window and not even say sorry. They used to kick the ball so hard that it would hit the window and scare the life out of me. I thought they would put it through! They hit the cars many times with the ball and used to sit on the fence at the end of the drive - nearly breaking it.

At first we used to open the front door and say 'could you please go and play somewhere else'
when they didnt understand that we said 'could you please go and play on your own front garden'
and when they didnt understand that my OH shouted at them that if they didnt go away he would go and visit all their parents.

They stayed away for a bit but then came back and in the end if a call came in our garden we would run out and get it and not give it them back unless they knocked the door and said PLEASE!! 

it used to REALLY annoy me! when i got home from work they would stand blocking the drive untill i beeped the horn for them to move. They just had no manners and it seriously shocked me!

We have moved house now!!!

I would go and see the parents - hopefully it may help.

good luck xx


----------



## moomin_troll

id talk to the little sh*ts parents about it.

i no if zane was sitting on someones car n they came to me hed be in so much trouble and as for lying in the road how stupid is this child!


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks all. 

Well i'm back at work and they back at school etc now so its kinda blown to the side, till the summer holidays I guess! Ugh, dreading it lol....


----------



## charlieann

next time the kids are messing with your car you could wash the car with icy cold water...

we had some simular kids who trying to play knock a door run the other day. the third time they knocked i opened the door and yelled in their faces, they've not been back.


----------

